# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  مئتان وخمسون الف دولار مكافأة

## Theplague

مئتان وخمسون الف دولار مكافأة للقبض على مروج

عرضت شركة "مايكروسوفت" للبرمجيات مكافأة قدرها 250 ألف دولار للعثور على من يقف وراء فيروس الكمبيوتر "داونادوب- كونفيكر" الذي نجح منذ بدء انتشاره في أكتوبر تشرين الأول الماضي في إصابة ملايين من أجهزة الكمبيوتر في أنحاء العالم بالعدوى، وأقدمت "مايكروسوفت" على هذه الخطوة لأنها تعتبر هذه الدودة التي تضرب أجهزة الكمبيوتر بمثابة هجوم إجرامي، وقال جورج ستاثاكوبولوس، أحد المنتسبين إلى الشركة "المسؤول عن إطلاق الفيروس لابد أن يحاسب"، واضاف لـ "بي بي سي" إن مايكروسوفت لن تقف مكتوفة الأيدي وهي تشاهد نشاط هؤلاء الناس، وافادت الأنباء أن اكثر من 12 مليون جهاز كمبيوتر في أنحاء العالم أصيب بهذه العدوى. وهذا الفيروس عبارة عن برنامج يستنسخ نفسه ويهاجم الشبكات وأجهزة الكمبيوتر التي لم تحدث ببرامج "ويندوز" التأمينية الحديثة.

----------


## MR.X

Thanks ya man

----------


## زهره التوليب

واو :Bl (22):

----------


## ثائر جادالله

انشاءالله امسكه
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

> انشاءالله امسكه


الله يكون بعونك وتمسكو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

جاري البحث

----------


## aahbh

:SnipeR (94):

----------

